# Vinyled my vehicle, need wash...



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so i recently vinyled my vehicle to be exacted i finished the vinyl on the 16th of this month, the vinyl covers the hood, roof, and trunk/spoiler. Its been in the high teens temp wise where i live the vinyl seems to be holding up just fine but i cant stand the salt "stains" on my vehicle i need to wash it.. Is it too soon to wash it, should i wait longer (if so how long). Thanks guys i just cant afford to mess up my vinyl. FYI id be going thru a Delta Sonic, its just a local car wash around here.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> Ok so i recently vinyled my vehicle to be exacted i finished the vinyl on the 16th of this month, the vinyl covers the hood, roof, and trunk/spoiler. Its been in the high teens temp wise where i live the vinyl seems to be holding up just fine but i cant stand the salt "stains" on my vehicle i need to wash it.. Is it too soon to wash it, should i wait longer (if so how long). Thanks guys i just cant afford to mess up my vinyl. FYI id be going thru a Delta Sonic, its just a local car wash around here.


What do you mean you vinyled your car? Like the bowties or do you mean you put on vinyl stripes across the hood and roof? I'd say hand wash it gently for the first time.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I vinyled the roof hood and trunk it's too cold to hand wash here and I hate to see the salt mess my ride up.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice job and pics. Did you also vinyl the roof? I couldn't tell from the pictures.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> I vinyled the roof hood and trunk it's too cold to hand wash here and I hate to see the salt mess my ride up.
> View attachment 10428
> View attachment 10429
> 
> ...


Come down to PA and do mine LOL.. I want to do same thing, but also follow the center line on front bumper.. I have an RS Model.. I was gonna Plasti Dip it, but would rather use Vinyl..


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, OP that looks fantastic. Very sleek look. Now you just need some LED strip foglights and that thing would look sick


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys ya! I did the roof too






haha it came out literally perfect. I was going to also follow the lines all the way down but I think I like it how it is, at least for now. N I might b able to help u out if u make a trip north lol I was going todo the led fog strip but I need fogs for functionality where I live so I think I'm going Togo oem. But anything can happen I suppose 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ok guys i have another question on top of my question if its okay with me going thru a car wash with a little over a week past since vinyl was added with a constant teen temps in NY. So heres the question : The antenna on the roof when i removed it to do the vinyl i noticed that its not fully "sealed" in terms of the actually plastic base onto the roof of my car (ik that on the under side of the antenna base ie. where the wires are, there is a seal that makes it water tight i would assume that goes around the small square in the antenna base underside and the roof of the vehicle) how do i fully seal or set the plastic to its flush to the roof? its not like way off just maybe a fraction of a cm. does it matter being that the water tight seal is still around the square that the cords run thru to the inside of the vehicle above the headliner. please help me out! and if that doesnt make sense please tel me and ill try to explain it better. THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice job on the vinyl, looks good!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i would not go thru any car washes at all. the pressure will find an edge on the vinyl and mess up ur nice job. if at all possibale i would hand wash it inside. would never use a car wash with your vinyl till a least we get a few days of full sun and 60* or better. if yopu must use a car wash i would find one that is a do it your self and that you can adjust the pressure to under 700psi.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hand-wash once it warms up. For now, live with the salt. Delta Sonic will rip up that vinyl in half a heartbeat with all the flailing rollers they have in there. 

Ask your buddy if he has any no-rinse car wash. I keep meaning to get some Optimum No-Rinse, but it keeps getting pushed off...


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ok thanks for the input ill go that route but *BUMP* can anyone anwser my other question "ok guys i have another question on top of my question if its okay with me going thru a car wash with a little over a week past since vinyl was added with a constant teen temps in NY. So heres the question : The antenna on the roof when i removed it to do the vinyl i noticed that its not fully "sealed" in terms of the actually plastic base onto the roof of my car (ik that on the under side of the antenna base ie. where the wires are, there is a seal that makes it water tight i would assume that goes around the small square in the antenna base underside and the roof of the vehicle) how do i fully seal or set the plastic to its flush to the roof? its not like way off just maybe a fraction of a cm. does it matter being that the water tight seal is still around the square that the cords run thru to the inside of the vehicle above the headliner. please help me out! and if that doesnt make sense please tel me and ill try to explain it better. THANKS GUYS!" tthe rain is on the way!!! please help!​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a ? for you Mat . is that 3M vinyl and did you use 3m vinyl adhessive . there is a special adhesive for vinyl and plastics caution should be adheres to when using these products . I can only assess you took precautions when working with these chemicals . also , what is the curing time for the adhesive .test around the edges to see if they are sealed . if so wash on brother


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I used a 3m vinyl right from the manufacturer it's specifically for wrapping vehicles I just got the matte black "plain" roll. I sealed the edges that wrapped under the trunk and hood w a little clear coat it's on there really well all around tho. I didn't use any type of adhesive that wAsnt already on the roll besides the clear on the inside trunk lid and hood. My problem now is that a auto car wash may be too much ? Psi wise? And that I want to make sure my antenna base it completely sealed to the roof of my car what do u recommend I use to make sure a water tight seal all the way around? Thanks for the help man


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt, 

Did you remove the spoiler from the trunk and wrap them separately?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes I did


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Plastic emblem and trim adhesive 3m brand.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm not following.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

